# don't know how to contact FF re: technical issue



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi there

I can't find anywhere on here a 'contact us' section....The problem i am having is that on one thread 'reprofit aug/sept 2010' i am not receiving notifications even though the button is still clicked to notify me.  i have switched it off and on again in case that would help it  kick back in but it hasn't and like i sadi i don't know how to contact you guys...

cheers

GG


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya GG, the other option is to 'bookmark' a thread by posting in there and clicking on 'show new replies'


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, I cant find the contact us place as Tony suggests in his signature. I was on here last night and just by chance noticed that i had done 1000 posts, however when i logged on tonight I had dropped to 986, how has this happened??

Thanks x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

greatgazza said:


> Hi there
> 
> I can't find anywhere on here a 'contact us' section....The problem i am having is that on one thread 'reprofit aug/sept 2010' i am not receiving notifications even though the button is still clicked to notify me. i have switched it off and on again in case that would help it kick back in but it hasn't and like i sadi i don't know how to contact you guys...
> 
> ...


The contact page is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

As Ceri said, as you've already posted in thread, you can click "show new replies" and this will bring them up.  Have you tried switching notifications on for other threads? Do they work or is it just this one?



kellyjayne said:


> Hi, I cant find the contact us place as Tony suggests in his signature. I was on here last night and just by chance noticed that i had done 1000 posts, however when i logged on tonight I had dropped to 986, how has this happened??
> 
> Thanks x


There could be a number of reasons for that. It could be that a moderator has done some housekeeping somewhere and merged some of your posts in the process, or deleted an old topic you might have a posted on (that's no longer relevant) or something like that. This is happening all the time but most people don't notice unless there's a significant post count...1000 is a fairly significant number so I imagine it's just a fluke you happened to notice it. 

C~x


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Fanx Caz xxxx


----------

